# Nesting Areas In Aviaries?



## gerbilgirl (Aug 22, 2009)

As winter is coming in and this unforgiving rain , we're thinking of how the pigeons will be nesting in the cold weather. At the minute they just sit under a tarpaulin that covers half of the pen when its raining, but obviously that's not very warm. So any ideas on what they are likely to use as a nesting area/box in the winter, that would be nice and snug? They are two wood pigeons and two ferals, but of course being awkward they have formed two bonds of woodie-feral , so if one sort of nesting suits one, and one the other, we're going to have to compromise . We are quite limited on space within the pen, so nothing too big . Thanks.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

We have ranks of nesting boxes, but then we have a lot of birds 

I've used chinchilla nest boxes on the balcony and we also have a few of those in the aviary. Got them from "Pets At Home" store. They are plenty big enough for nesting and getting two pigeons in. Where you put them would depend on whether they are all flying or not, but it's probably best to put them on the same level (no 'top box'). I'd get two per pair so they have choice, too.

Our woodies may nest in a little half-basket (as used for plants) or in a box. Whichever, we have some greenery around, like bush poking through the wire around the baskets, or small potted conifers on the ground. Both seem to help the woodies feel more at home, normally being tree nesters. 

Woodies don't generally roost in a box, but many of our other pigeons do. Those of our ferals and homers who don't roost or nest in a box are, however, mostly in a shelter or shed, so are still protected in cold or wet weather.

Have they so far built nests anywhere this year? Woodies usually have a much shorter nesting season than ferals, and a lot may depend on which are males and which are females.

John


----------

